# Egg Cosies - What???????



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

What is the purpose of an Egg Cosy? And why on earth would you knit a coat for an egg? I understand tea cozies.. they keep the tea kettle warm, I guess.. but whats an egg cosy for???? 

Makes no sense to me... can you imagine opening the egg while the "cozy" is still on.. what a mess!!!!!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Egg cosies are meant to be placed over soft boiled eggs on the serving cup. These eggs can lose heat quickly. Some people use folded cloth napkins, some prefer darling hand knit cosies. You remove the cosy before breaking the top of the shell.

They are whimsical items that actually do serve a purpose. Which is more than I can say for "pants" on some cuts of meat (those frilly caps on the end of pork or lamb chop or the tops of some roasts). Egg cosies are cute!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

*Anything* that needs to keep warm can benefit from a cozy - thus a cozy for soft boiled eggs or a mug cozy for coffee. Besides, they are decorative and make for a very cheerful breakfast table...


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> What is the purpose of an Egg Cosy? And why on earth would you knit a coat for an egg? I understand tea cozies.. they keep the tea kettle warm, I guess.. but whats an egg cosy for????
> 
> Makes no sense to me... can you imagine opening the egg while the "cozy" is still on.. what a mess!!!!!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I've see miniature sweaters on them, also Knit - a cabled one - which would make a darling ornament, also; Utilitarian and too cute! LOL!

Donna Rae


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> *Anything* that needs to keep warm can benefit from a cozy - thus a cozy for soft boiled eggs or a mug cozy for coffee. Besides, they are decorative and make for a very cheerful breakfast table...


Coffee loses it's heat straight up-- through it's open top-- much faster than through the walls of the cup. I like to use my hot coffee mug to warm my hands tho!

So, how long does one sit around admiring their boiled eggs in their cups and cozies? I eat mine the minute they come out of the water. Or is this idea for people who have servants?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *Anything* that needs to keep warm can benefit from a cozy - thus a cozy for soft boiled eggs or a mug cozy for coffee. Besides, they are decorative and make for a very cheerful breakfast table...
> ...


The use of egg cozies may well have begun in homes with staff, but - assuming yours to be as disorganized as mine was then the kids were still home and further assuming anyone in my house but me would ever eat a soft-boiled egg - when diners show up at the table late and in a hurry to eat and run .... If the cook/mom had cooked a batch of soft-boiled eggs beforehand, they need to be kept warm while waiting for the eaters to show up. The thought of eating a cold soft-boiled egg is ... unappetizing at best.
If you're just cooking up the one egg for yourself, a cozy may not be handy.

Besides, they're small, instant-gratification, stash-reducers, *and* they're cute!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Gee I never had "servants" but I always liked it when everyone could dine together. My son's were raised that they didn't start ANY meal until ALL were at the table. Apparently this is one of those "lost arts".

It's a lot like a frozen over windshield..yes you can dash out at the last moment...stand in the cold and scrape the ice..but isn't it so much nicer to warm the car up and let the defroster do the work? An egg cosy keeps the egg nice and warm until all are gathered at the table.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > *Anything* that needs to keep warm can benefit from a cozy - thus a cozy for soft boiled eggs or a mug cozy for coffee. Besides, they are decorative and make for a very cheerful breakfast table...
> ...


The only place I have encountered egg cosies was in b. and b.'s in Britain and they make a lot of sense. It is pretty hard for the hostess to make breakfast on her own and sometimes the eggs are done before the rest of the breakfast so this is a very efficient way of keeps them warm until the rest of the items are ready for the table.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok, well I owned my own breakfast place (restaurant) and it's all about the timing.. but I do believe in a B&B (especially one in UK) it would make sense since all B&Bs are all about the decor and finding the "cozy" way of decorating. 

I wonder if there is a Toast Cozy??? Toast gets cold faster than any egg I ever had!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ok, well I owned my own breakfast place (restaurant) and it's all about the timing.. but I do believe in a B&B (especially one in UK) it would make sense since all B&Bs are all about the decor and finding the "cozy" way of decorating.
> 
> I wonder if there is a Toast Cozy??? Toast gets cold faster than any egg I ever had!


LOL! Maybe a little short sock w/out heel...


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, now you have brought up another point. A lot of Brits, and I was born one, prefer "dry" toast. This means that the toast is made and put in a toast "rack". They don't sweat but dry out nicely and get cold or, at least, pretty cool.
They are then buttered and jam or marmalade put on them.
I still prefer my toast like that. So egg cosies are to keep boiled eggs warm and toast racks are to get toast dry and cold. Amazing how we get around to these odd subjects on a knitting site, isn't it?


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

U betcha!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I like my toast warm enough to melt the butter, but soggy is no good either. This is why the toaster is on the table or within arm's reach.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love FireBall Dave's egg cosie patterns. I make them out of the stash and use them when my granddaughters visit. They like soft boiled eggs, a little on the hard side. They especially enjoy the hats on the eggs. I keep the eggs warm until they all get to the breakfast table. However the cosies usually disappear (with permission) when they leave. I then have to make more. It's fun and uses up the stash, very easy to make.


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello Joy M. I too am a Brit and prefer my toast in a rack on the breakfast table. My American husband had never seen a toast rack until he met me, and still does not understand my taste for dry toast. As for the egg cozies, we used them in my home as a child and I loved knitting them. So very pretty and practicle. One Christmas my parents bought a ring each for my sister and I and my Mum had hidden them in egg cups covered with a cozie. What a surprise - no egg !! I may start knitting them again. Anyone have a fun pattern handy ? springchicken66


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I am another Brit and I love the egg cozies and I agree my coffee gets cold quite quickly even though I heat my cup up first. I work in an air conditioned office and it is very cold hence my coffee gets cold quickly.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> Hello Joy M. I too am a Brit and prefer my toast in a rack on the breakfast table. My American husband had never seen a toast rack until he met me, and still does not understand my taste for dry toast. As for the egg cozies, we used them in my home as a child and I loved knitting them. So very pretty and practicle. One Christmas my parents bought a ring each for my sister and I and my Mum had hidden them in egg cups covered with a cozie. What a surprise - no egg !! I may start knitting them again. Anyone have a fun pattern handy ? springchicken66


Fireball Dave from KP has lots of egg cosie patterns he made up and is willing to share them. Do a search at the top of the page and you should come up with lots of patterns


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> Hello Joy M. I too am a Brit and prefer my toast in a rack on the breakfast table. My American husband had never seen a toast rack until he met me, and still does not understand my taste for dry toast. As for the egg cozies, we used them in my home as a child and I loved knitting them. So very pretty and practicle. One Christmas my parents bought a ring each for my sister and I and my Mum had hidden them in egg cups covered with a cozie. What a surprise - no egg !! I may start knitting them again. Anyone have a fun pattern handy ? springchicken66


I've posted twenty designs on this site so far, if you start at the first, located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-7655-1.html

and scroll through each topic you'll come across a link to the next design. This is also a good idea because there are a couple of typos and the corrected version is within the topic. Unfortunately, the system only allows one hour for corrections to a post, so if I don't notice a mistake immediately, the entire pattern has to be re-posted; proof-reading one's own work is incredibly difficult, no matter how hard one tries.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

Egg cosies were essential in houses where the kitchen was a
long way away from the dining room, and the eggs would be
cold on arrival. The same applied to teapots. Watch Downton
Abbey if it is available in the US and you will understand!


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks FireballDave. Appreciate your answere. springchicken66


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> What is the purpose of an Egg Cosy? And why on earth would you knit a coat for an egg? I understand tea cozies.. they keep the tea kettle warm, I guess.. but whats an egg cosy for????
> 
> Makes no sense to me... can you imagine opening the egg while the "cozy" is still on.. what a mess!!!!!


I like a leisurely breakfast, egg cosies keep my eggs warm without having to run out to the kitchen and disrupt the flow of the meal and conversation. I also host breakfast parties for my friends, it's become a bit of a tradition for my guests to keep their cosy as a souvenir, particularly when they're themed to the event being celebrated.

Besides being practical, they're a whimsical way to brighten up the breakfast table, surely that's worth half an ounce of yarn and an hour or so of one's time.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> Thanks FireballDave. Appreciate your answere. springchicken66


No prob. Let me know which one is your fave, I try to be topical and use a variety of styles, although chequered flags and motorbikes feature quite heavily; we have lots of racing breakfasts during the _MotoGP_ season and flags are fun! If you click on the list of topics I've created, you'll also find some napkin rings to go with them, a set with linen napkins makes a good present that's quick to make.

Dave


----------



## Brenknitty (Sep 17, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ok, well I owned my own breakfast place (restaurant) and it's all about the timing.. but I do believe in a B&B (especially one in UK) it would make sense since all B&Bs are all about the decor and finding the "cozy" way of decorating.
> 
> I wonder if there is a Toast Cozy??? Toast gets cold faster than any egg I ever had!


LOL OMG u crack me up! And I agree egg cozies are a bit odd. Hehe!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Brenknitty said:


> knittingneedles said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, well I owned my own breakfast place (restaurant) and it's all about the timing.. but I do believe in a B&B (especially one in UK) it would make sense since all B&Bs are all about the decor and finding the "cozy" way of decorating.
> ...


I really must try to come up with something avant garde, a sort of _non-cosy cosy!_

Dave


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Dave. On your egg cozie pattern page. What does DK English yarn mean ? dpringchicken66


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

OOPPS I misspelled my own name. Maybe because it is 3-45 AM Time for some shuteye. springchicken66


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Egg cosies are meant to be placed over soft boiled eggs on the serving cup. These eggs can lose heat quickly. Some people use folded cloth napkins, some prefer darling hand knit cosies. You remove the cosy before breaking the top of the shell.
> 
> They are whimsical items that actually do serve a purpose. Which is more than I can say for "pants" on some cuts of meat (those frilly caps on the end of pork or lamb chop or the tops of some roasts). Egg cosies are cute!


the pants on the standing rib roast or lamb/pork chops are two fold useful. they prevent severe drying out and splintering of the exposed bone and also give the server carver something to grasp without touching or piercing the meat.

sorry that the niceties of civilization are being dumped by the wayside in order to eat hot eggs standing over the sink on your rush our of the house. so sad, but there is all that trash to whiten and class to lower.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> Dave. On your egg cozie pattern page. What does DK English yarn mean ? dpringchicken66


DK stands for 'Double Knit', it's the most common weight in the UK. Officially #3 on the scale of yarn weights, it approximates to a thick sportweight yarn. If you can't get DK yarn where you are, you can substitute any yarn that knits up at around 22-24 stitches and 28-30 rows over 4"/10cms; with DK yarn this is normally on 4mm/US size 6 needles, but you may need to adjust the needle size for the yarns you have in your stash. The tension isn't critical, but you should aim for that sort of gauge.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## pumpkinlvr (Jun 14, 2011)

How ironic that the first comment to get nasty is the same one that purports to uphold the 'niceties' of civilization... 

Votre chat me fait pitie.


----------



## Ginaellen (Sep 2, 2011)

Check out the mug cosies on the cover of Mollie Makes:
http://molliemakes.themakingspot.com/node/107


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

My butcher always gives me some of those paper frills when I buy best end of lamb. They look pretty when presenting a crown roast at a retro 1960s dinner party, I'm told their rather more prosaic original purpose was to stop one's fingers getting greasy when holding the bones!

Dave


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

different strokes for different folks.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well the whole notion of 'dainty dining' with a variety of highly specialised cutlery is fairly modern, they're mostly Victorian in origin and were created for the burgeoning upwardly-mobile middle-class. I have quite a few items of tableware that are absent from most modern households, like silver crumpet warmers, jam spoons, apple knives, sugar tongs and a host of other items.

I love them, even if it does mean a morning spent cleaning the silver every now and then; never mind it's a perfect little task for the children, helps them familiarise themselves with them and makes a change from polishing the brass, especially since we can't send them up chimneys any more!

Dave


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

SEWBIZGIRL
I would disingage my butler if my softboiled egg was cold for me to eat.Hahahahaha


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't need a butler, or a cook. What I do need is a housekeeper. I need more knitting time! LOL


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

In the UK eggs are put in an egg cup not broken and put in a bowl.


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I love all the comments here. We knitters and crocheters like everything wooly and practical. Egg cozies are one of those practical, whimsical things that make a table setting and strike up a converstation. Great hostess gift as well. Please check out my collection at www.ravelry.com (pridie or The Pridie Collection) They are all the popular hats worn by everyone today.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

knittingneedles said:


> Ok, well I owned my own breakfast place (restaurant) and it's all about the timing.. but I do believe in a B&B (especially one in UK) it would make sense since all B&Bs are all about the decor and finding the "cozy" way of decorating.
> 
> I wonder if there is a Toast Cozy??? Toast gets cold faster than any egg I ever had!


Make your own pattern for one. We'd all love to see it. lol The egg cozies would make great finger puppets for kids. It would be a nice stocking stuffer and a great way to use up that scrap yarn.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> Hello Joy M. I too am a Brit and prefer my toast in a rack on the breakfast table. My American husband had never seen a toast rack until he met me, and still does not understand my taste for dry toast. As for the egg cozies, we used them in my home as a child and I loved knitting them. So very pretty and practicle. One Christmas my parents bought a ring each for my sister and I and my Mum had hidden them in egg cups covered with a cozie. What a surprise - no egg !! I may start knitting them again. Anyone have a fun pattern handy ? springchicken66


Here's a fun pattern I have made. I made a few of these for a lady friend who collects eggs-- for her Easter gift!
http://www.jeangreenhowe.com/Images/Novelty_Eggs.pdf


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

eneurian said:


> sorry that the niceties of civilization are being dumped by the wayside in order to eat hot eggs standing over the sink on your rush our of the house. so sad, but there is all that trash to whiten and class to lower.


OOps... somebody got their egg cozy toes stepped on!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

ellsbells99 said:


> How ironic that the first comment to get nasty is the same one that purports to uphold the 'niceties' of civilization...
> 
> Votre chat me fait pitie.


Touche. This is about the nastiest, most racist comment I've yet read on this site, and who would have believed it was brought about by _egg cozies_ being discussed? It wasn't even 'wool vs. acrylic', nor 'circular vs. dpns', something _worth_ fighting over! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Well the whole notion of 'dainty dining' with a variety of highly specialised cutlery is fairly modern, they're mostly Victorian in origin and were created for the burgeoning upwardly-mobile middle-class. I have quite a few items of tableware that are absent from most modern households, like silver crumpet warmers, jam spoons, apple knives, sugar tongs and a host of other items.
> 
> I love them, even if it does mean a morning spent cleaning the silver every now and then; never mind it's a perfect little task for the children, helps them familiarise themselves with them and makes a change from polishing the brass, especially since we can't send them up chimneys any more!
> 
> Dave


I think it's just a culture difference, Dave. Here in Wisconsin, we're descendants of practical German immigrants that didn't have the time or money for such niceties. It sounds like fun, though. How about we all hop the pond and come to your place for tea? lol Now if you could design me a Green Bay Packer football jersey cozy, that would really be something.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Actually you can purchase acrylic and ceramic egg cozies also. I have a set of Tupperware ones. My kids loved them. My daughter loved what she called "Dippy Eggs". I would break open the top of the shell and put the lid on the cozy to keep it warm until she arrived down for breakfast! She would then proceed to dip her little toast strips into the still warm yoke!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually this whole thread started out a little on the "mean" side. Sorry if I ruffled some "panties" over the pork chop pants. No need to make racist comments.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

The 'pants' on chops are so you can eat them with your hands and not get our fingers dirty.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

One more use for egg cozies-put them on the hard boiled eggs in the refrigerator so you don't mistake them for fresh. A little humor in the kitchen can brighten the gloomiest day. I find a little giggle can ease a harried mind. And Dave, I love all your cozies now that I have learned to check my gauge. Edith


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Well why not put a little fun into Breakfast. I knitted little Chickens as Egg Cozies.

If you lose your humor, you lose an important part of your Life.
Laughter still is the best Medicine of all.


----------



## supersully (Oct 23, 2011)

In our house in the (British) 1960's, if anyone made a silly comment at breakfast, we all used to throw our egg cosies at them - it meant we could make a point without causing any injuries. My mum used to make knitted egg cosies which reflected our personalities and interests. e.g. mine was covered in little leaves as I was interested in botany.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> springchicken66 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Joy M. I too am a Brit and prefer my toast in a rack on the breakfast table. My American husband had never seen a toast rack until he met me, and still does not understand my taste for dry toast. As for the egg cozies, we used them in my home as a child and I loved knitting them. So very pretty and practicle. One Christmas my parents bought a ring each for my sister and I and my Mum had hidden them in egg cups covered with a cozie. What a surprise - no egg !! I may start knitting them again. Anyone have a fun pattern handy ? springchicken66
> ...


Those are absolutely delightful! Think I will make some fo our next bazaar. Since I live in Canada most people will know what they are.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Gee I never had "servants".


I was such a poor, deprived child. I only had one servant. No, wait a minute, this servant was not paid, apart from providing food, a place to sleep and a few clothes to wear. I remember her name, it was MUM. A lot of kids had this servant/slave working in their houses in those days. Nowadays life is much harder for these servamts/slaves. Not only do they have to run the household, but they must also seek outside paid employment in order to top up the income of the family with whom they live, and provide the children of the household with luxuries, such as ipod, xbox, and also provide the master of the house with beer money for the master to spend on this mates down the pub.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I like my toast warm enough to melt the butter, but soggy is no good either. This is why the toaster is on the table or within arm's reach.


I like my toast almost to the burnt stage.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I love them, even if it does mean a morning spent cleaning the silver every now and then; never mind it's a perfect little task for the children, helps them familiarise themselves with them and makes a change from polishing the brass, especially since we can't send them up chimneys any more!
> 
> Dave


That is the trouble with modern society. We cannot send our children down the mine or up the chimney any more. I say abolish all these factory acts and send the ankle biters out to earn their living in a factory or dark satanic mill, outlined in Blake's peotry. But children can still send us around the bend and make us loose our marbles. The modern child usually drives a car at an early age, so they drive us crazy or drive us to distraction.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I am another Brit and I love the egg cozies and I agree my coffee gets cold quite quickly even though I heat my cup up first. I work in an air conditioned office and it is very cold hence my coffee gets cold quickly.


Had the same trouble when working in a special library. Make a cuppa and someone would come to the counter or the phone would ring. I purchased a thermal travelling mug, with a lid. Before long everyone had copied. I have a Russel Hobbs mug/cup warmer. Plug it into the electricity, turn it on, place cup on top and keeps cup warm but does not stew the tea. I hate stewed tea. It has a switch underneath, so does not actually switch on until a cup is placed on top. Activated by weight. No more cold cuppas. I often get so engrossed with the knitting pattern I forget my cuppa and as I said I hate cold cuppas.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Siouxiq said:


> The 'pants' on chops are so you can eat them with your hands and not get our fingers dirty.


Oh, silly me. I thought that was what the table cloth was for. Wiping your greasy finger on after eating your pork chops.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

we as children all ate at the family dinning room table. Now as a grown adult we all eat together but unfortunatly we have tv trays and eat in the living room... in our defense over this.. hubby is up at 3:30am and I have a evening job.. so the only time we have to watch a program together is between 6pm and 7pm.... other wise we would sit at the table.. That is what we did for years before his hours changed and my job changed. I know for a fact that with our Saturday morning breakfast my husband would make a huge deal out of egg cozy's.. he likes to put a flower at my tablesetting... and have my napkin folded.. this would just be one more thing he could fuss over...LOL


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

When I was growing up, boiled eggs were common for breakfast and everyone ate at the table together. The boiled eggs were served in egg cups and were topped by a cozy. I don't even see egg cups very often, much less a cozy and a boiled egg for breakfast is pretty rare. Everyone eating breakfast together is nonexistent. Actually, eating breakfast is nonexistent.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

vancat said:


> Egg cosies were essential in houses where the kitchen was a
> long way away from the dining room, and the eggs would be
> cold on arrival. The same applied to teapots. Watch Downton
> Abbey if it is available in the US and you will understand!


I watched each season of Downton Abbey, never saw an egg cosy.... usually the eggs are in a chaffing dish on the side table (since breakfast is always buffet style)...


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

ellsbells99 said:


> How ironic that the first comment to get nasty is the same one that purports to uphold the 'niceties' of civilization...
> 
> Votre chat me fait pitie.


I didn't write it to get nasty!!!

I wrote it to get responses like I did, from people who actually use them!!!!!!

If you can't take some humor, than I feel bad for you!!

Everyone else seems to get the remark!!!

And I thought a New Yorker would understand!

Cat? You feel sorry for my cat? What does that mean?


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Why do women act the way they do? Sorry, I just could not resist it. Don't take my head off ladies....but we do tend to get catty sometimes. At least it made for a cold rainy morning entertainment! Thanks!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

And dont forget folks, the egg cozie is used when the soft boiled egg is put into the egg cup. The egg is kept warm while the toast is made into soldiers (one inch wide strips) and then these soldiers are used for dipping into the egg yolk!! Often the egg cozie is of the same pattern as the napkin ring and placemat.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

We almost always found cozies on eggs at continently breakfasts while we were in Germany. They are nothing like what they call continently breakfasts here in the states. Breads, meats, jellys, jams, boiled eggs, tea, coffee. Fell in love with breaksfast.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Yep, that's what I mean by a "dippy egg"!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

All of our boiled eggs wore cozies. Those of us with medium or hard eggs wern't discriminated against. All remained in the kitchen until served. Yes the softies were taken out of the pot first but until they hit the table, they were all dressed. No naked eggs, please!


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

Egg cozies are quite popular in Europe, where the choice of breakfast egg is mainly a soft boiled egg. For years we made egg cozies in a style like a hat. Each family member had their own hat. It looks really neat when you sit down at the breakfast table. Of course you also have a nice table
cloth to go with the egg cozies. Or at least a place mat. 
Egg cozies used to be a perfect gift for any bridal shower.
I wonder what a bride would think in the States what those funny hats are for. Different countries, different styles


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I am another Brit and I love the egg cozies and I agree my coffee gets cold quite quickly even though I heat my cup up first. I work in an air conditioned office and it is very cold hence my coffee gets cold quickly.


I take awhile to drink a cup of coffee. We discovered that putting something on top of the cup, a empty CD/DVD case (in our house) also help to keep the coffee warm. One of my bosses brought me a very pretty mug with a top from England and that's what gave us the idea.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

MaryE. said:



> When I was growing up, boiled eggs were common for breakfast and everyone ate at the table together. The boiled eggs were served in egg cups and were topped by a cozy. I don't even see egg cups very often, much less a cozy and a boiled egg for breakfast is pretty rare. Everyone eating breakfast together is nonexistent. Actually, eating breakfast is nonexistent.


Not in my house, otherwise the breakfast room would hardly get used! A proper breakfast is important, it's a complete myth that there isn't time, alarm clocks are widely available.

I tried the system of staying in bed until the last minute then dashing out of the door with a cup of coffee in my hands, it was a total disaster. I ended up being very grumpy and totally disorganised, it also meant I hardly read the paper delivered by my paper-boy. Worse still, I started 'snacking' on junk foods during the morning and put on weight as a result. As soon as I stopped the hateful practice and went back to scheduled meal-times, I ate better food, never felt hungry, had more time, was more productive and lost half a stone in the process!

_Eggy Soldiers_ with radish butter are a great way to start the day!

Dave


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lyne said:


> Siouxiq said:
> 
> 
> > The 'pants' on chops are so you can eat them with your hands and not get our fingers dirty.
> ...


Lyne, I've been enjoying your comments but when I got to wiping your greasy fingers on the table cloth I laughed out loud. Thank you.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Gee I don't know I always dined on chops by using a fork and knife....that way the bones could be used for soup. Silly me, must be one of those "trash" things!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Gee I don't know I always dined on chops by using a fork and knife....that way the bones could be used for soup. Silly me, must be one of those "trash" things!


The ole shirt sleeves worked well for my finger wiping -- of course Mom would get upset seeing as the shirt was on my brother at the time of the wiping!! haha, what a way to turn the egg cozies into multipurpose fine dining!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> Hello Joy M. I too am a Brit and prefer my toast in a rack on the breakfast table. My American husband had never seen a toast rack until he met me, and still does not understand my taste for dry toast. As for the egg cozies, we used them in my home as a child and I loved knitting them. So very pretty and practicle. One Christmas my parents bought a ring each for my sister and I and my Mum had hidden them in egg cups covered with a cozie. What a surprise - no egg !! I may start knitting them again. Anyone have a fun pattern handy ? springchicken66


If you do a search on KP for the word egg, you should find the dozens that FireballDave has posted since April or so.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

When I lived with my grandparents in the 1940s & early 1950s, we always had egg cozies. There is a long forgotten German name for them (we are of German heritage), however, I will always enjoy the memories. We didn't have any servants, only Grandmother who was an excellent cook. It DOES keep the egg(s) warm and I miss the cozies. Living alone, I'm too hungry to wait to put on the cozy and eat at the table. LOL

Toast - I learned at my grandparents' home, also, to make pan fried toast - this is bread only, no powdered sugar or batter. I can't stand dry toast (must be a geographical thing) or soggy. I put butter on both sides of the bread and put it in a pre-heated cast iron skillet (my only one - specifically kept for tortilla making and toast). It makes for a softer toast, and it seems much more tastier to me. It uses less butter than with toaster style because with dry toast I find the butter disappears and I kept slathering butter on top of it, whereas with pan fried toast, butter isn't added once it's fried. The taste is so delicious.

Both these habits are from our heritage, I think. When we first moved into my grandparents' home, they had a wood stove to cook on, and this may have had something to do with it (along with our ancestors). I love fixing toast this way.! I've never run into anyone besides me that likes to do toast this way. Anyone else on KP that likes pan fried toast????


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> When I lived with my grandparents in the 1940s & early 1950s, we always had egg cozies. There is a long forgotten German name for them (we are of German heritage), however, I will always enjoy the memories. We didn't have any servants, only Grandmother who was an excellent cook. It DOES keep the egg(s) warm and I miss the cozies. Living alone, I'm too hungry to wait to put on the cozy and eat at the table. LOL
> 
> Toast - I learned at my grandparents' home, also, to make pan fired toast - this is bread only, no powdered sugar or batter. I can't stand dry toast (must be a geographical thing) or soggy. I put butter on both sides of the bread and put it in a pre-heated cast iron skillet (my only one - specifically kept for tortilla making and toast). It makes for a softer toast, and it seems much more tastier to me.
> 
> Both these habits are from our heritage, I think. I love them! I've never run into anyone besides me that likes to do toast this way. Anyone else on KP that likes pan fried toast????


I love toast that way, just don't always take the time to make it like that.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Haha, that's what we called "Pappy Toast". It was our grandfather's favorite and we called him Pappy!


----------



## vangibabe (Jul 17, 2011)

I grew up having boiled eggs in a egg-cup every week or so. There were 6 of us children and lots of people lived with us. My mother would throw all the eggs in the pot... boil... in eggcups... throw over a towel to keep them warm... until we were ready to eat. The egg cozies were also used when she could find them. We all loved the egg cozies... so presented my mother a dozen knitted sweater egg cozies last year as a remembrance present! She was so excited and brings them out to use for special company. So far everyone has gone ga ga over them...  I know fireball Dave has some egg cozzie recipies... mine came from Weekend Knits... now to make myself some.. with 10 children.. hmmmm...!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> MaryE. said:
> 
> 
> > When I was growing up, boiled eggs were common for breakfast and everyone ate at the table together. The boiled eggs were served in egg cups and were topped by a cozy. I don't even see egg cups very often, much less a cozy and a boiled egg for breakfast is pretty rare. Everyone eating breakfast together is nonexistent. Actually, eating breakfast is nonexistent.
> ...


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Where can I get the knitted egg cozy pattern? Anyone have one, I'd love to make them again.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

vangibabe said:


> I grew up having boiled eggs in a egg-cup every week or so. There were 6 of us children and lots of people lived with us. My mother would throw all the eggs in the pot... boil... in eggcups... throw over a towel to keep them warm... until we were ready to eat. The egg cozies were also used when she could find them. We all loved the egg cozies... so presented my mother a dozen knitted sweater egg cozies last year as a remembrance present! She was so excited and brings them out to use for special company. So far everyone has gone ga ga over them...  I know fireball Dave has some egg cozzie recipies... mine came from Weekend Knits... now to make myself some.. with 10 children.. hmmmm...!


Oh my gosh "ten"?


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

When I was a kid in England my mum would cut the bread (always white, always buttered, never toasted) into "fingers" so we could dip it into our soft boiled eggs. It was customary to have an egg for breakfast but just as likely to eat one for tea, which in our house was the evening meal. Cold, dry toast was considered a remedy for whatever ailed you, providing it was accompanied by either the ubiquitous cup of tea or a cup of Oxo (bouillon).


gypsie said:


> Actually you can purchase acrylic and ceramic egg cozies also. I have a set of Tupperware ones. My kids loved them. My daughter loved what she called "Dippy Eggs". I would break open the top of the shell and put the lid on the cozy to keep it warm until she arrived down for breakfast! She would then proceed to dip her little toast strips into the still warm yoke!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Where can I get the knitted egg cozy pattern? Anyone have one, I'd love to make them again.


 Fireball Dave here on KP has some adorable patterns for them. My favorite is the 3 little fishies pattern. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11818-1.html

There are lots more. Do a KP search for his name or just for egg cozy.

Thanks everyone for this thread. Even if you don't eat soft boiled eggs for breakfast (we do!) or own an egg cup (I collect them), they're cute on Easter eggs just for decoration.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

Dave has tons of patterns on KP just go to the new title for patterns and u will find them.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Obviously no matter where we hail from, the subject of eggs or toast inspires some passion and memories. I'd give anything to have my mother's porcelain egg cups and little "peep" hats!

The very best toast in the world? A slice that is used to "sop" up whatever is left on the plate...eggs, gravy, pasta sauce...it's all good!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave, I never heard of radish butter. It sounds very interesting. Do tell how it is made. Edith


FireballDave said:


> MaryE. said:
> 
> 
> > When I was growing up, boiled eggs were common for breakfast and everyone ate at the table together. The boiled eggs were served in egg cups and were topped by a cozy. I don't even see egg cups very often, much less a cozy and a boiled egg for breakfast is pretty rare. Everyone eating breakfast together is nonexistent. Actually, eating breakfast is nonexistent.
> ...


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> Hello Joy M. I too am a Brit and prefer my toast in a rack on the breakfast table. My American husband had never seen a toast rack until he met me, and still does not understand my taste for dry toast. As for the egg cozies, we used them in my home as a child and I loved knitting them. So very pretty and practicle. One Christmas my parents bought a ring each for my sister and I and my Mum had hidden them in egg cups covered with a cozie. What a surprise - no egg !! I may start knitting them again. Anyone have a fun pattern handy ? springchicken66


goodness just have a look at Daves egg cosies.I have just done my third line of the first one.Havent knit in over 35 years ,oh except for a hen s jumper


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Dave, I never heard of radish butter. It sounds very interesting. Do tell how it is made. Edith


Radish butter is delicious and very easy to make, it's also brilliant on crusty bread with soup.

*Radish Butter*

_Ingredients:_
2 oz (55g) slightly salted butter, softened
6 radishes
freshly ground black pepper

_Method:_
Wash and trim, but do not peel, the radishes. Coarsely grate them onto kitchen towel and pat them to remove the excess moisture. Mix the radish into the butter with a fork and add a generous grinding of black pepper.

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

"Eggy Soldiers with radish butter are a great way to start the day!

Dave"

That sounds so good. What's your recipe, Dave? Thanks.
Never mind - found your post with recipe.


----------



## jsoma6 (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-45881-1.html
This is a link to an egg cozy pattern by a fellow KP knitter. Yesterday I found quite a few on this site but of course I don't remember how I got there. DUH


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> Where can I get the knitted egg cozy pattern? Anyone have one, I'd love to make them again.


There was a website given today on this site. Google Jean Greenhowe. They are the cutest things. 
I am going to make some from her patterns. I don't need them for myself as I only eat one egg and cook it just before I eat it. But they are great for anyone who eats two eggs. An egg cosy keeps the second one hot.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> KnitPicker said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I get the knitted egg cozy pattern? Anyone have one, I'd love to make them again.
> ...


I made the three fish egg cosies for my granddaughters last year up at the cabin Northern MN). They loved them and asked to take them home to AZ. They have a lot of what they call German eggs (more than soft boiled and less than hard boiled), don't ask me where they got the name. My daughter thought they were cute and useful at the same time. They use them a couple times a week since they sometimes have the eggs for lunch. My favorite is opening the refrigerator in the morning and finding all my eggs in brightly colored egg hats. Yes, I love to make egg cosies My 5 yr old granddaughter was up early or during the night. It sure was a funny sight, nice way to start the morning.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Gee, what fun it has been to read the reples to this to[ic. I like egg cosies too, and with the size of some of the little dolls around now, these cosies can be used as hats for them as well. Also if one is a little bit creative, one could enlarge the pattern and use it as a tea cosie


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> KnitPicker said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I get the knitted egg cozy pattern? Anyone have one, I'd love to make them again.
> ...


I was going to say that every so often I have two eggs as my hens lay so many I have to show how pleased I am with them.If one gets an egg a lot bigger than another,the bigger one may not be done so well, an egg cosy finishes if off nicely while you are eating the first.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Well the whole notion of 'dainty dining' with a variety of highly specialised cutlery is fairly modern, they're mostly Victorian in origin and were created for the burgeoning upwardly-mobile middle-class. I have quite a few items of tableware that are absent from most modern households, like silver crumpet warmers, jam spoons, apple knives, sugar tongs and a host of other items.
> 
> I love them, even if it does mean a morning spent cleaning the silver every now and then; never mind it's a perfect little task for the children, helps them familiarise themselves with them and makes a change from polishing the brass, especially since we can't send them up chimneys any more!
> 
> Dave


Dave you did bring back memories of things past with my father.

As to sending the children up the chimney yes thats a good idea. Isn't that what children are for. Pug


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> Dave you did bring back memories of things past with my father.
> 
> As to sending the children up the chimney yes thats a good idea. Isn't that what children are for. Pug


Absolutely! When he isn't at boarding school, I've trained mine to get up at six and go to the bakery for fresh croissants, they can be useful on cold mornings!

Dave


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I never heard of radish butter. It sounds very interesting. Do tell how it is made. Edith
> ...


What a Great idea. Thank you Dave.


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > Dave you did bring back memories of things past with my father.
> ...


Mine wouldn't train so I sent him out side to learn. He's now real good at going up chimneys. The chimney sweeps love him. Pug


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pug retirement said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


It isn't original, the Romans used to make it and it's referred to in several texts, jolly nice for eggy soldiers! I wonder whether they had 'eggy centurians'? My pocillovist friend assures me they ate boiled eggs; they date back to very ancient times, an egg-cup was found at Knossoss.

Dave


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yikes. Sorry for the same request FireballDave. You enswered my question about DK yarn and I thank you. springchicken66


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

ellsbells99 said:


> How ironic that the first comment to get nasty is the same one that purports to uphold the 'niceties' of civilization...
> 
> Votre chat me fait pitie.


suffer not fools lightly.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


The things you learn on this site!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pug retirement said:
> ...


Haha, and you thought it was only a knitting site??? *giggles*


----------



## kwiltcrazy (Nov 4, 2011)

Here's a cute pattern for egg cosies that look like winter touques!
http://nakeidknits.com/nakeidknits/post/Free-knitting-pattern-Egg-cozy.aspx


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pug retirement said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Dave

Is that like eggy Aussies. Or are they just silly dumb ones. Pug


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I am stopping at Walmart tomorrow after church for a few things and will add radishes to my list. I can't wait to try it. Edith


FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I never heard of radish butter. It sounds very interesting. Do tell how it is made. Edith
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Can you tell me what radish butter tastes like? Does it have the sharp taste of radishes? I happen to love radishes and might be interested in whipping some up if I had a better grasp of the flavor.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Can you tell me what radish butter tastes like? Does it have the sharp taste of radishes? I happen to love radishes and might be interested in whipping some up if I had a better grasp of the flavor.


It would be like eating radishes with a slice of buttered bread. I would buy the radishes you like to eat, chop them up, sprinkle on your bread/toaste and season with salt and pepper. Personally, I dont care for the taste of radishes but I could do this with shredded carrots! (My imagination can run wild when it comes to eating delights!)


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> When I was a kid in England my mum would cut the bread (always white, always buttered, never toasted) into "fingers" so we could dip it into our soft boiled eggs.


I used to make toast strips for my daughter to dip into her soft cooked eggs. She loved it.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks 5mm, I may have to do this and stock up on mouthwash too! Love radishes!


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

springchicken66 said:



> Hello Joy M. I too am a Brit and prefer my toast in a rack on the breakfast table. My American husband had never seen a toast rack until he met me, and still does not understand my taste for dry toast. As for the egg cozies, we used them in my home as a child and I loved knitting them. So very pretty and practicle. One Christmas my parents bought a ring each for my sister and I and my Mum had hidden them in egg cups covered with a cozie. What a surprise - no egg !! I may start knitting them again. Anyone have a fun pattern handy ? springchicken66


Just finished Fireball Dave's CHEF'S HAT--too cute! Searched KP for patt. Sorry, technically unable to provide pic.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I always thought it was a British thing. I grew up in WI with egg cups and cosies. My mother's family Canadian, my birth name is Churchill.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Hannelore said:


> Gee, what fun it has been to read the reples to this to[ic. I like egg cosies too, and with the size of some of the little dolls around now, these cosies can be used as hats for them as well. Also if one is a little bit creative, one could enlarge the pattern and use it as a tea cosie


Hannelore, that's a wonderful idea--my 2-cup teapot needs a cozy. Hannelore (too)


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you tell me what radish butter tastes like? Does it have the sharp taste of radishes? I happen to love radishes and might be interested in whipping some up if I had a better grasp of the flavor.
> ...


As kids we used to go into the garden get some radishes and my mother would make radish sandwiches. My Father skipped the bread and just put some butter on his radish and ate them that way. The memory is tasting better and better. I will have to get some radishes and make radish butter. Thanks Fireball Dave for the recipe.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Radish sandwiches have always been a summer favorite. Good French bread sliced and heavily buttered followed by dsliced radishes and some salt and pepper. To me, they are very refreshing... I never would have thought about that flavor with eggs.. Food for thought...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> springchicken66 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Joy M. I too am a Brit and prefer my toast in a rack on the breakfast table. My American husband had never seen a toast rack until he met me, and still does not understand my taste for dry toast. As for the egg cozies, we used them in my home as a child and I loved knitting them. So very pretty and practicle. One Christmas my parents bought a ring each for my sister and I and my Mum had hidden them in egg cups covered with a cozie. What a surprise - no egg !! I may start knitting them again. Anyone have a fun pattern handy ? springchicken66
> ...


I'm glad it came out well for you, thanks for letting me know. The chef's hat seems to be one of the most popular of my designs, one member used it to make a hat for a _G.I. Joe_ figure she dressed as a chef for a son who had just passed his exams, you can see it here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-35509-1.html

It's difficult to put this without sounding like I'm on some kind of ego trip, which I'm not. But I'm new to writing patterns for other people, until this year I only designed charts and motifs for myself and a couple of friends. It's very difficult to know whether I'm getting it right and the patterns I post are easy to follow unless the people who make them, actually tell me how easy/difficult they found it. This is particularly important because I'm English and the majority of this site's users are American.

Of course, it's very nice to receive compliments for the picture I post of my finished cosy, it's great to know people like them, but the technical side rarely gets mentioned. In many ways it's far easier to design a motif, than to follow somebody else's pattern, I have a mental picture of what I'm trying to achieve and muddle through until I've knitted a close approximation. However, it's highly likely others reading my patterns are muttering, "What a stupid roundabout way to do that! He's a total idiot and should have done it this way"!

I really would appreciate more feedback on the patterns themselves by people who've followed them, it's very hard for me to learn and get better at this sitting in a little bubble of ignorance. Hopefully I'm worrying needlessly, but unless people tell me, I'll never know!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Can you tell me what radish butter tastes like? Does it have the sharp taste of radishes? I happen to love radishes and might be interested in whipping some up if I had a better grasp of the flavor.


It tastes of creamy radishes, I use a very light, slighty-salted butter for mine, it seems to work best.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## katmeg (May 5, 2011)

I just made an egg cozy the other night for my grand daughters breakfast on Christmas morning - it's a miniature santa's hat. She had said that she wanted a 'dippy egg and soldiers' for breakfast on Christmas morning. Pretty pleased with myself until last night when she said she had changed her mind and now wanted porridge for Christmas breakfast!!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think the lady who wrote about egg cozies in the first place meant it like it has been taken. It is a unique gift to give anyone with a nice egg cup if you didn't have a lot of money to buy a lot of presents this certainly would be unique.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mavisb said:


> I don't think the lady who wrote about egg cozies in the first place meant it like it has been taken. It is a unique gift to give anyone with a nice egg cup if you didn't have a lot of money to buy a lot of presents this certainly would be unique.


I agree, I took it to be a cultural thing too. On my vrious trips to America I've frequently encountered confused disbelief when I've requested a soft-boiled egg in an eggcup for brekkers, I've sometimes had to have it in a 'shot glass' from the bar; short sturdy ones make excellent eggcups nd can be quite decorative, by the way. Now I pack an eggcup and cosy for my travels, much to the amusement of some hoteliers!

They make great house-warming gifts too and guests at my breakfast parties like to keep theirs as a souvenir of the event, particularly my petrolhead friends who really go for the racing designs.

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

They do have egg cups in America but you have to search them out. I can get them at a store called Bed, Bath and Beyond. They have white ones, but are frequently out. I have 6 for my grandchildren and the rest for my husband and myself go with my china which is from Norway. They like theirs so I intend to go to the store this weekend to buy them some for Christmas for them. Then I will knit a variety of Dave's egg cosies for them. I do like your patterns Dave. They are easy to follow and fit our eggs well. I am sorry I haven't mentioned it. Thank you for posting them.
Come to think of it we had egg cups when we were younger. My Mother knit some egg cosies, but they were plain. The egg cups were always at my Grandmothers, but then her husband, my Grandpa was from Norway. He used them in Norway and brought the custom with him. He always had a soft boiled egg for breakfast with toast. And of course his Norwegian egg coffee.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Cultural differences do abound. In America breakfast is certainly not the meal that is is in England, Ireland or Australia. I love a good hearty "Irish" breakfast...but the best breakfasts I had were in Australia. I stayed in a hotel up in East Bath (in the Blue Mountains) that had the very best Breakfast Buffet I've ever seen in my life.

Rows of egg cups lined up, holding soft boiled eggs with little hats on them, racks and racks of toast, black and white puddings, the best bacon I ever had, broiled tomatoes...it was just wonderful!

I love America but our breakfast habits are horrid...grabbing a pop tart or egg McMuffin pales in comparison to our counterparts across "the pond".


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Cultural differences do abound. In America breakfast is certainly not the meal that is is in England, Ireland or Australia. I love a good hearty "Irish" breakfast...but the best breakfasts I had were in Australia. I stayed in a hotel up in East Bath (in the Blue Mountains) that had the very best Breakfast Buffet I've ever seen in my life.
> 
> Rows of egg cups lined up, holding soft boiled eggs with little hats on them, racks and racks of toast, black and white puddings, the best bacon I ever had, broiled tomatoes...it was just wonderful!
> 
> I love America but our breakfast habits are horrid...grabbing a pop tart or egg McMuffin pales in comparison to our counterparts across "the pond".


Don't forget that great American dish _Egg Benedict_, I'll quite happily eat that as the main course of my breakfast, especially when it's garnished with truffle shavings.

It's not all pop tarts and mumbo-jumbo lattes from _MegaBucks_!

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Cultural differences do abound. In America breakfast is certainly not the meal that is is in England, Ireland or Australia. I love a good hearty "Irish" breakfast...but the best breakfasts I had were in Australia. I stayed in a hotel up in East Bath (in the Blue Mountains) that had the very best Breakfast Buffet I've ever seen in my life.
> ...


Dave, I am with that eggs benedict!! served up with pan fries and lots of hot coffee!! I first had eggs benedict about 20 years ago and was totally hooked on them!! (haha, only thing with them is that the sauce gets all over the egg cozies -- quite a mess to happily clean up). *chuckles* I cant quite get the benedict sauce down right at home when I make them. It does not seem to get a rich enough taste.


----------



## Ohiogal (Oct 2, 2011)

My mother-in-law gave me a couple of crocheted egg cosies that look like little roosters. I never thought much about them until now, but she did serve soft-boiled eggs upright in little egg cups sometimes. Now I realize they once had little "coats"! Ha-ha!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually we have lovely coffee shops here. Why do you insist on making some rude comments lately?


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello KnitPicker. In England we call your pan fried bread `fried bread` We prepare the bread as you do and cut it into `soldiers` and use to dip into our fried eggs only. You are right it tastes delicious and for me a comfort food. In North East England where I used to live, spreading tomato ketchup on the bread did as a stand in for breakfast if money was `tight` My children all looked forward to their friead bread and egg breakfast here in the US. springchicken66


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

yes i like cold dry toast and a little egg cozy on the egg it does help to keep it warm until you are ready to eat it. Easter time we make little chicken cozies and put a choc egg inside and give as a gift.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Actually we have lovely coffee shops here. Why do you insist on making some rude comments lately?


I wasn't aware of making rude comments, except where corporate giants are concerned and I'm not inclined to make special cases based on nationality, I'm quite fair in my dislike of their antics.

I find it really hard to justify £4.50 (approx. US$7) for a cup of coffee and a soggy teacake, no matter what the call it and from which cabal of corporate investors it originates.

I agree, America has some excellent independant coffee shops that serve superb coffee, but when very few of these make it across The Pond. Not that our home-grown chains are any better, pre-packaged corporate style is international.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, knowing you from the Tea Parties, your candid honesty is quite refreshing. My pocketbook doesnt run deep enough for the price of "soggy teacakes and coffee" either. (haha, I can make those at home, and then the puppy dog enjoys them more than I do!!) But seriously, isnt it a little ridiculous what the price of some things are??


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> Hello KnitPicker. In England we call your pan fried bread `fried bread` We prepare the bread as you do and cut it into `soldiers` and use to dip into our fried eggs only. You are right it tastes delicious and for me a comfort food. In North East England where I used to live, spreading tomato ketchup on the bread did as a stand in for breakfast if money was `tight` My children all looked forward to their friead bread and egg breakfast here in the US. springchicken66


I loved the pan fried bread I would make for breakfast when our toaster broke. Hubby could not believe the taste!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lyne said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee I never had "servants".
> ...


This is the most fun I've had today. The subject of "cozies" has certainly stirred up the conversation. I love soft-boiled eggs but have never had them sit long enough to keep them warm.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

OK ! Now YOU have peaked my curosity. What is Norwegian coffee and how do you make it? I never thought this subject of egg cozies would yeild interesting recipies. Such a great way to "taste" the world. Edith


jmai5421 said:


> They do have egg cups in America but you have to search them out. I can get them at a store called Bed, Bath and Beyond. They have white ones, but are frequently out. I have 6 for my grandchildren and the rest for my husband and myself go with my china which is from Norway. They like theirs so I intend to go to the store this weekend to buy them some for Christmas for them. Then I will knit a variety of Dave's egg cosies for them. I do like your patterns Dave. They are easy to follow and fit our eggs well. I am sorry I haven't mentioned it. Thank you for posting them.
> Come to think of it we had egg cups when we were younger. My Mother knit some egg cosies, but they were plain. The egg cups were always at my Grandmothers, but then her husband, my Grandpa was from Norway. He used them in Norway and brought the custom with him. He always had a soft boiled egg for breakfast with toast. And of course his Norwegian egg coffee.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

My understanding of Norwegian coffee is strong black coffee served in a mug and sometimes has a good splash of alcohol added to it. Am I right?? I love my strong coffee and with my Scandanavian routes I think I come by it honestly!! Many households would make a tight knitted wool "sock" to hold the coffee grounds and toss this sock into boiling water -- presto! coffee time was always going on in the kitchen!!!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> Hello KnitPicker. In England we call your pan fried bread `fried bread` We prepare the bread as you do and cut it into `soldiers` and use to dip into our fried eggs only. You are right it tastes delicious and for me a comfort food. In North East England where I used to live, spreading tomato ketchup on the bread did as a stand in for breakfast if money was `tight` My children all looked forward to their friead bread and egg breakfast here in the US. springchicken66


Yes, it's my "comfort food", too. In the middle of the night if I get hungry or during the day if I want a snack, I get the 9-Grain bread out - usually two slices - prepare and eat it. I always feel so much better afterward. I'm so glad there are others who like it as much as I do! Sometimes, I'll put cinnamon on it - my grandmother used to do that for a treat for me and my aunt. Loved it!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Radish sandwiches have always been a summer favorite. Good French bread sliced and heavily buttered followed by dsliced radishes and some salt and pepper. To me, they are very refreshing... I never would have thought about that flavor with eggs.. Food for thought...


Ooooh! That sounds so delicious! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

my toast.... if with butter it has to melt it, if with cream cheese I have to let it cool as I do nto like it witht he cream cheese starting to melt on application. And I just really don't care for sweet toast so no jam or honey for me, though I will do cinnammon and sugar sometimes. And I like buttered toast with fried eggs (which must still have runny yolks but any runny white grosses me out). Love to sop up the yold with the buttered toast. Untoasted- as a young girl I like butter and sugar on white bread. Its not as good on whole wheat though- tried it not long ago! LOL! Does all that make me picky when it comes to how I eat my bread?


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

MsMallo said:


> my toast.... if with butter it has to melt it, if with cream cheese I have to let it cool as I do nto like it witht he cream cheese starting to melt on application. And I just really don't care for sweet toast so no jam or honey for me, though I will do cinnammon and sugar sometimes. And I like buttered toast with fried eggs (which must still have runny yolks but any runny white grosses me out). Love to sop up the yold with the buttered toast. Untoasted- as a young girl I like butter and sugar on white bread. Its not as good on whole wheat though- tried it not long ago! LOL! Does all that make me picky when it comes to how I eat my bread?


You're not alone. I love cinnamon on my bread and toast. I used to eat "sugar sandwiches" until I developed hyperglycemia (or is it hypo-?) Anyway, I get a sugar rush and get dizzy and weak, so no longer eat just sugar and bread. I absolutely love "garlic bread" on regular bread. My regular bread is 9-Grain that I buy at a dairy store. Sooooo good!


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually we have lovely coffee shops here. Why do you insist on making some rude comments lately?
> ...


That much for a cup of coffee. And I thought that $3.50 to $4.50 was dear. In future I wont be quite so harsh about it. But I haven't had fried bread in ages. But maybe its time I did. Pug


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

My Mum made egg cozies when I was little. She baby sat for my friend, and we each had ones that looked like animals. We would argue who got the the orange cat or the dog looking one. Some were just plan with pon poms on the top. I am British so maybe its an English thing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> My Mum made egg cozies when I was little. She baby sat for my friend, and we each had ones that looked like animals. We would argue who got the the orange cat or the dog looking one. Some were just plan with pon poms on the top. I am British so maybe its an English thing.


They are a British invention from the end of the nineteenth century, but so much fun, they should be shared. Whatever the design, it's good to start the day with a smile!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Edith M said:


> OK ! Now YOU have peaked my curosity. What is Norwegian coffee and how do you make it? I never thought this subject of egg cozies would yeild interesting recipies. Such a great way to "taste" the world. Edith
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> ...


On the contary, Norwegian coffee is not full of alcohol, It can be a tad bit strong as Norwegians love their coffee. The egg coffee that my Mother made was not quite as strong. This is the recipe that she modified. She made it in a 30-36 cup granite ware coffee pot. To the boiling water you add 2 cups of fresh ground coffee mixed with 2 eggs including the shells and enough water to moisten the mixture. Add that to your boiling water. The recipe says a gallon of boiling water. After cooking remove from heat and let settle for a few minutes for the grounds to settle. It is good to pour through a strainer. The egg made the coffee not so bitter. The shell and egg also made the coffee clear, not cloudy. The coffee was excellent. Even our not Norwegian spouses thought it was the best. Going to visit many Norwegian friends in the U.S. where the custom was always coffee and sweets there was never alcohol. Children were even served the coffee(1Tb coffee per mug of milk and sugar. We were also never served alcohol in the coffee while were visiting in Norway. However we were served beer with aquavit chaser. Talk about strong wow!


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> Oh, now you have brought up another point. A lot of Brits, and I was born one, prefer "dry" toast. This means that the toast is made and put in a toast "rack". They don't sweat but dry out nicely and get cold or, at least, pretty cool.
> They are then buttered and jam or marmalade put on them.
> I still prefer my toast like that. So egg cosies are to keep boiled eggs warm and toast racks are to get toast dry and cold. Amazing how we get around to these odd subjects on a knitting site, isn't it?


AHAAA! That explains the silver toast rack I have. It's very pretty, but I just couldn't figure out why anyone would use is, since your toast would get cold (and dry) so quickly. You're right, you never know what you might pick up on this site.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Gemfire said:


> Joy Marshall said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, now you have brought up another point. A lot of Brits, and I was born one, prefer "dry" toast. This means that the toast is made and put in a toast "rack". They don't sweat but dry out nicely and get cold or, at least, pretty cool.
> ...


Ah indeed! Silver toast racks are a great wedding present, seldom fought over in the divorce settlement curiously!

Dave


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hello. I love that we go off on all of these different tangents !! Because we like to knit. It keeps life interesting and educational. springchicken66


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

KnitPicker said:


> springchicken66 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello KnitPicker. In England we call your pan fried bread `fried bread` We prepare the bread as you do and cut it into `soldiers` and use to dip into our fried eggs only. You are right it tastes delicious and for me a comfort food. In North East England where I used to live, spreading tomato ketchup on the bread did as a stand in for breakfast if money was `tight` My children all looked forward to their friead bread and egg breakfast here in the US. springchicken66
> ...


When I make fried bread. I put tomato sauce on it. Its the only thing I do put tomato sauce on. So yummy fried bread. Must have some for tea.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am going to get some 9 grain bread morning and try fried bread. Am I right you just butter both sides and fry it? Sounds crisp on the outside and soft on the inside. Am I right? Yummy


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I am going to get some 9 grain bread morning and try fried bread. Am I right you just butter both sides and fry it? Sounds crisp on the outside and soft on the inside. Am I right? Yummy


Another great bread to fry is French bread--the kind you slice. 
Slather on the butter (or margarine) and fry. Yummy!


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

You can use any bread you want and it's delicious. I don't eat store bought white bread - it's like paste in the mouth. Sometimes, I'll grind my own wheat and make my own bread in a breadmaker and even my own bread tastes good with the pan fried bread. (I'm the world's worst cook! No kidding!) I just prefer 9-grain bread to any of them as it's a bit lighter. I like French bread, but I haven't tried pan frying it; I'll do that next time.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

springchicken66 said:


> Hello. I love that we go off on all of these different tangents !! Because we like to knit. It keeps life interesting and educational. springchicken66


Oh I too love these little sidetracks just gone wrong on the twisted cable egg cosy so put it down and looked on here instead,relaxes one when annoyed with oneself.


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

when I was a kid we fried our bacon in lard, then soak a slice of bread in the fat and fried it til golden brown and crispy.I especially loved it if tomatoes had been fried after the bacon.havent tried it for years


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to get some 9 grain bread morning and try fried bread. Am I right you just butter both sides and fry it? Sounds crisp on the outside and soft on the inside. Am I right? Yummy
> ...


OH butter every time for me.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Mamajan said:


> springchicken66 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello. I love that we go off on all of these different tangents !! Because we like to knit. It keeps life interesting and educational. springchicken66
> ...


It gets a bit tricky lining up the decreases, I had lots of fun casting my mind back forty-five years to remember how nanny taught me. In recent years I've made mainly intarsia designs, I like seeing whether I can successfully shrink a motif down to egg cosy size and it still be rocognizable, I'll have to come up with some fancy stitch designs.

Hope it turns out OK.

Dave


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

recently knitted a "cosy" for coffee mug.....yes the heat will go from the open top,but it looks cheerful for my first of the day caffeine intake!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That sounds close to the way my MIL made coffee only she nade smaller amounts. My father would on occasion, put whiskey in his coffee. My DS just bought a Keureg coffee maker and I love it. I think I will stick with that. Thanks for the responce. Edith


jmai5421 said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > OK ! Now YOU have peaked my curosity. What is Norwegian coffee and how do you make it? I never thought this subject of egg cozies would yeild interesting recipies. Such a great way to "taste" the world. Edith
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

If you fancy a little bling at breakfast, I've just posted my latest egg cosy design, you can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47321-1.html

Hope you like it!
Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks Dave
That is what everyone is getting for Christmas. I can't be with the grands in person but in spirit at the breakfast table. They all love eggs and toast. I got white egg holders/cups and am knitting some of your egg cosies, more than one a piece for the holidays and their individual personalties.
Thanks for posting this new one,
Judy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks Dave
> That is what everyone is getting for Christmas. I can't be with the grands in person but in spirit at the breakfast table. They all love eggs and toast. I got white egg holders/cups and am knitting some of your egg cosies, more than one a piece for the holidays and their individual personalties.
> Thanks for posting this new one,
> Judy


I'm so glad you like it, the crystals really catch the light and I've posted a napkin ring design with a few slight modifications to the pattern that matches if you want to make full place setting.

The napkin ring is located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-47334-1.html

Hope you have fun with my designs.
Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Dave. I just knitted one and it is really cute. I will make some more later this afternoon. Right now the laundry is screaming at me. BTW I tried your radish butter. YUM! Edith


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Thanks Dave. I just knitted one and it is really cute. I will make some more later this afternoon. Right now the laundry is screaming at me. BTW I tried your radish butter. YUM! Edith


Glad it worked out for you, thanks for letting me know. I always worry my instructions might not be clear enough for others to follow; that which seems obvious to me, could have people scratching their heads so your feedback is appreciated.

Just out of interest, how long did it take you? They usually take me between one and two hours depending on their complexity. It's the sewing up and weaving in of ends that really slows me down. Fortunately, when I'm making egg cosies in bulk for a breakfast party, my little elves help out!

Radish butter is fab, so tasty and yet so easy to make; try it with ox tongue sandwiches, it's delish!

Dave


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm guessing it took me 2 hours since I was just "playing around" this morning waiting for the arthritis med to kick in. Can't get oxblood sausage in these parts. I remember helping my Aunt and Mother making it as a 6 year old. My jod was to keep stirring the blood to keep it loose


FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave. I just knitted one and it is really cute. I will make some more later this afternoon. Right now the laundry is screaming at me. BTW I tried your radish butter. YUM! Edith
> ...


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

My Grandfather, made horse radish butter, put it on whole grain bread and sliced hard boiled eggs, and a shake of celery salt. that was a hand full of good eats. My parents had a dollar stretcher meal that I loved. Fry a pan (1 layer) of bacon, remove bacon and drain, add to the pan washed and sliced (pealed, sometimes) potatoes, onions, and parsnips, fry till tender and brown, return the bacon and add cubed pan bread, heat season and serve. Grandpa was the egg a day person, but as Scotch, English, (Grandma brought in our Norwegian blood) etc he was not an egg cupper, just put eggs, horse radish, ketchup, and seasoning in a bowl -chop- eat. If he had it he would use his own brand of hot tomato sauce. Unusual components, slow cooked, hot and good. Moon Loomer


----------



## House_Wench (Dec 7, 2011)

I've just read this whole thread and I must say I find the cultural differences fascinating.

My great grandmother was from Scotland and she loved her soft boiled egg in the morning. Yet we, who lived on a chicken farm no less, never ever had hard or soft boiled eggs for breakfast. If they weren't pickled, made into a sandwich topping, deviled or scrambled they went into baked goods.

She tried to get us to like them but they look gross so I've never wanted to taste them. I do however like her cosies. I've never used them but I treasure those memories of her.

Bread was only toasted if you were going to make a sandwich out of it. We always had biscuits, or a something my grandmother called pu do la, day old cornbread, split, buttered then fried. Served with butter or syrup.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Edith M said:


> I'm guessing it took me 2 hours since I was just "playing around" this morning waiting for the arthritis med to kick in. Can't get oxblood sausage in these parts. I remember helping my Aunt and Mother making it as a 6 year old. My jod was to keep stirring the blood to keep it loose
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


Thanks Edith, they take me about two hours too. It's good to have it confirmed that others are able to make them in an evening from my instructions, it gives me confidence.

It's slices of pressed ox tongue I use in my sandwiches. I have prepared it myself in the past, but my local deli sells it for only 85p/100g (US$6.05/lb), so I tend to buy half a dozen slices from there!

Dave


----------



## springchicken66 (Nov 6, 2011)

Now pressed tongue ? I love this knitting site !!! I am a transplanted Brit and I like a pressed tongue sandwich and a cup of tea. My Mother would cook and slice the tongue herself. I also now go to the deli FireballDave. springchicken66


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I 
guess I was thinking of Blut wurst. Made with pigs blood and bits of jowl meat. I know- it sounds disgusting, but it is very tasty. Ox tongue I usually buy smoked. then I will cook it and serve it sliced on rye bread with Dijon mustard. Edith


FireballDave said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing it took me 2 hours since I was just "playing around" this morning waiting for the arthritis med to kick in. Can't get oxblood sausage in these parts. I remember helping my Aunt and Mother making it as a 6 year old. My jod was to keep stirring the blood to keep it loose
> ...


----------

